# Breeding Shih Tzus- any tips or advice??



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, iam breeding my shih tzu for the first time. I would just like some hints and tips from someone whos experience with shih tzus and breeding... hes 2yrs old full pedigree, has full kc reg, full papers, full family history etc... hes in great health, had him vet checked and verified, hes been microchipped.... anything else i could do to be responsible? thanks


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi are you using him as a stud dog or on your own bitch..


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

stud, We have found a bitch by advert...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I think as long as the bitch is a good example of the breed and is kc reg and had all the health checks ect i dont see a problem.
Have you met owners and bitch yet?
Also agree a stud price and both of you sign the contract.


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh weve agreed on 200, as its his first time.. yes weve met before to vet them..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> yeh weve agreed on 200, as its his first time.. yes weve met before to vet them..


I think you got it all in order ..
good luck and keep us informed when the deed is done..


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

haha i will do .. i cant wait  little baby tysons running around..


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I too have 4 shih tzus and 1 more coming Sunday. I love the breed to.
If al health checks etc are done and you have met the bitches owner and agreed a price, dont think there is anything else to cover. Good luck.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I do not know if you are a member of any of the Shih Tzu Clubs. If not here is a link of one Code of Ethics
Shih Tzu Club - Code of Ethics


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks, iam a member of pet lovers.. they are having trouble, they can seem to lock.. any ideas??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

What is the Pet Lovers


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

Its a dog members club


----------



## charlisma (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

I have shih tzu and I regulary go onto *Off the Leash* its a site for shih tzu owners...very like this one.loads of really good advise......

Maggi


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I too have 4 shih tzus and 1 more coming Sunday. I love the breed to.
> If al health checks etc are done and you have met the bitches owner and agreed a price, dont think there is anything else to cover. Good luck.


this is the person i told you that breeds the shih tzus im sure she will answer your questions...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know what pet lovers is but if u mean dog lovers stay away from them hun


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh thats is.. ohh are they bad?


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY (Jul 29, 2008)

charlisma said:


> Hi
> 
> I have shih tzu and I regulary go onto *Off the Leash* its a site for shih tzu owners...very like this one.loads of really good advise......
> 
> Maggi


thanks very much, i will have a gander


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> thanks very much, i will have a gander


Sent you a PM regarding DLRC


----------

